# projector headlights



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7955509828&category=33710

what do you guys think about these. Quality, Price, etc...


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

halos are cool, but if you read up about em they suck, you should get crystal clear ones. www.liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

matcapir said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7955509828&category=33710
> 
> what do you guys think about these. Quality, Price, etc...


 Look at the following links:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=7956139515&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33710&item=7955387472&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=7954790402&rd=1

I just bought these so I can tell you all about them.
Wiring them is a pain, installing them is a pain. They look nice though when you are done. I got mine for the price listed in the third link.

Problems I experienced with a 97 Sentra:
Headlights physically dont fit. I had to cut pieces off and grind down round things on back to make them fit. Most people just cut sheetmetal off of their cars to make them fit.

Over 9 hours to install. This included cutting, grinding and wiring.

Wiring harness that they give you is lame, because it didn't come with instructions. I wired it as best I could and soldered the heck out of everything.

Results:
Looks rad.

Fitment isn't perfect, but you can't tell unless you really look at it closely. Corner lights are hanging in there barely. (Not mounted very well, because there aren't screw holes to mount them with.) Halo part isn't really bright and not really noticable.

Having done it already, i would either get a pair that is made to fit your year of car from a good brand, or get crystal clear lights. These things are a pain to install.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those are not projector headlights...only nisnacks were. as for show, they look good...quality...ehhh theyre nothing to brag about, but theyre not that bad either. lighting=teh suck!!!!!


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

What about the matrix racing Projector Halo they installed on the project 200sx? Does that also have the poor lighting problem?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

all halos have bad lighting


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

It took me only 45mim to install my halos


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

*Installed a set of eBay halos on my 97 and STEVJA1 was right, they were
a "bit" of a PITA to install, especially the driverside assembly! Along with
taking 5 hrs. to install, due to modifications needed to make em fit, I also
had to fabricate wiring adapters, since the spaghetti they sent was useless
for my car. Overall, I am very pleased with the final results, really made a
major difference in frontal appearance and for 80 buck, was well worth the
effort.*


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

did you get ebay ones or a good brand? Also, you appear to have a heavily modded Sentra... do you still have those metal brackets that hold the grille on the front of the car? I tried to bend those at first so the thing would fit, and finally, I just cut a dent into the headlights so it would fit. Also I had to cut off those mounting brackets that point toward the radiator because they got in the way of the metal brackets.

*edit* I was refereing to JayL1967's post BTW.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

black_ser95 said:


> halos are cool, but if you read up about em they suck, you should get crystal clear ones. www.liuspeedtuning.com


I've read all the forums on here about halo's but there was a lot of opinion on there. I really like the physical appearance of them. I am not to fond of the crystal clears, I think they resemble the stock lights. I really just am partial to the halos. With better bulbs would they still not produce good light output?? 

Liu's are good, but once again he doesn't have any halo/projectors for sale, only the crystal clears, his website was the first I checked out. Sure wish I could find some nisnacks. I think I might just go with the Matrix's since they were used on the 200sx project car and because of that, I'm assuming they must be of decent quality.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

This will sound wierd, but I thought they helped illuminate the road better than the stock lights. I noticed a big difference when I got mine installed. I may have just had crappy stock bulbs or something....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

halos are worthless esp in lighting and beam pattern. trust me the absolutely suck.

if you are just going for show that fine.

if you really want to use the halo headlights they are only good with a halogen projector retrofit that or an HID retrofit. other than that the beam pattern sucks ass.

this topic has been covered a million times so please search for it been covered to a full extent.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

stevja1 said:


> did you get ebay ones or a good brand? Also, you appear to have a heavily modded Sentra... do you still have those metal brackets that hold the grille on the front of the car? I tried to bend those at first so the thing would fit, and finally, I just cut a dent into the headlights so it would fit. Also I had to cut off those mounting brackets that point toward the radiator because they got in the way of the metal brackets.
> 
> *edit* I was refereing to JayL1967's post BTW.


Yes they are eBay brand....yes I still hve the metal brackets .Don't cut them...let me see if I can find a pic of the halos installation


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> halos are worthless esp in lighting and beam pattern. trust me the absolutely suck.
> 
> if you are just going for show that fine.
> 
> ...


Hey LIU, I see your name on every related forum, your products must be good!!! The original post was in relation to an item on ebay and I just wanted to see what the general consensus was on them in regards to quality and price. I've read most of the discussions about the differences and what people prefer, I myself am partial to the projector halo style lights, but unfortunately you only have the crystal clears for sale. I just think they look sharper and ad that extra touch, atleast for what I'm looking to achieve. Anyway, thanks for your contributions and sharing your knowledge with us!!!


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> halos are worthless esp in lighting and beam pattern. trust me the absolutely suck.
> 
> if you are just going for show that fine.
> 
> ...


 Dang. I should have taken pictures. I swear they work better for me. (I know LIU. I heard what you said before and from other people too, and I thought that I would get even worse illumination with the new lights.)

If this is the case, (especially from somebody who sells headlights), I musta had christmas lights for bulbs or something before...


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> Dang. I should have taken pictures. I swear they work better for me. (I know LIU. I heard what you said before and from other people too, and I thought that I would get even worse illumination with the new lights.)
> 
> If this is the case, (especially from somebody who sells headlights), I musta had christmas lights for bulbs or something before...


Stevja, what are the specs on your lights. Brand, price, bulbs, etc??? I'm definitely going this route, just looking for a good deal.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

matcapir said:


> Stevja, what are the specs on your lights. Brand, price, bulbs, etc??? I'm definitely going this route, just looking for a good deal.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7949429850&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT
These are the ones I got. I'm using the bulbs that came in the housing.

Keep in mind that what LIU is saying is probably true. I've heard it from a bunch of people, and I'll bet the bulbs in my stockers were just really crappy.

I also had to modify them quite a bit. (I voided whatever warenty they may have had.) You're taking a risk if you go my route. I'll say though that I'm happy with the lights.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7949429850&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT
> These are the ones I got. I'm using the bulbs that came in the housing.
> 
> Keep in mind that what LIU is saying is probably true. I've heard it from a bunch of people, and I'll bet the bulbs in my stockers were just really crappy.
> ...


These were the ones I was looking at. I really like the look of the Halo's and am really leaning that way. I know they all say that they suck, but I really like them. I have the sylvania silverstars in my fog's, so maybe between the two they would be allright.


----------

